
StackOverflow's apology on the removal of a moderator(post not votable) - nsoonhui
https://meta.stackexchange.com/q/334248/3834
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21153224](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21153224).

